

Ask HN: Tools for recording product ideas - subhash

I am looking for tools to document and present product ideas. I will be using them mainly to share ideas with hackers, but occasionally with others as well, so impressiveness is definitely a criterion. Presentations are too lame and mindmaps are too abstract. I liked prezi but not the pricing plans. Suggestions for alternatives?
======
redorb
One part of my idea tool kit is def balsamiq mockups :) / other than that -
evernote is good ,drop box or base camp - but as far as one tool ... perhaps
that should be your one idea.

------
sidmitra
I use Microsoft OneNote for jotting down my ideas. I found it pretty fuctional
and free flowing for my use. I can also just output a project notebook as a
PDF and send it over.

I am proud of whoever at MS made that piece of app.... for some reason it
feels different than any of their other stuff.

~~~
sidmitra
Although Evernote is also pretty good i heard.

~~~
thorax
I like Evernote because it's free, and makes good use of tags and web
publishing/sharing. Yet, it's got a long ways to go to catch up to OneNote in
terms of the user interface behavior on Windows.

The interface for the EN native app on Windows feels a lot like (what I
imagine the reality is) that they've got other priorities than to make it feel
perfect. It's glitchy, the keyboard shortcuts aren't very good, it doesn't
remember sorts, it doesn't sync with the share quite as cleanly as I'd like,
etc.

Ctrl+Shift+B to start a bulleted list? Really? In a note taking app? What's
wrong with detecting an asterisk?

They'll get there-- Evernote is great for adding neat features to it that
OneNote will never have (e.g. "View in Google Earth"), but what I really want
first is a smoother note-taking experience and I'd happily trade out some of
the fun integration features.

------
sherb113
I use paper and a pen. But anything that I don't plan on using right away goes
on <http://folist.com> \-- It's simple, but works.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I've just tried creating an account and logging in to folist, but I get the
"You don't have a board" page, and then nothing happens. Am I doing something
wrong? There doesn't seem anyone to ask, any links to click ...

I'm confused.

~~~
sherb113
Hm. Did you try clicking "Create a New Board"?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yup. Nothing happened.

I've never got Linux to work with the wireless on my laptop, so I'm booting
into a secure(ish) version of Windows. I'm using IE7.

I wonder if it would work with Firefox or Chrome or something else. It's not
working for me with this setup.

I'll try it later with a proper browser.

------
mahmud
I use a firefox plugin called "Pencil" to make GUIs and design interactions.
For more complex stuff I go back and forth between DIA and Paint.NET (a
graphics editor.)

The first is good for designing networks and servers, as you can draw lines
between "nodes" and the lines snap into place. The second is good because it
has layers. I put each object in a separate layer for maximum ease of use.

~~~
kelnage
Dia has layers too. See Diagram -> Layers.

[Says the Dia contributor :)]

------
catone
I usually just use a text file (Textmate is my editor of choice) to create a
spec sheet describing what my idea is and how it works. From there I share
that planning doc with my partner and we start making mockups together (or
more likely, she does, since my Photoshop skills suck). If I need to make a
mockup for her to clarify something in the text file, I use Photoshop, or
since my Photoshop skills suck, pen and paper (not that my pen and paper
drawing skills are any better).

No wow factor, but it works for us.

To present ideas to people on the outside, I usually just do it verbally or
via email. You should be able to explain your idea in relatively simple terms
using nothing but words, imho. Again, no wow factor, but it works for us.

------
systemtrigger
I like to explore my ideas verbally and wish I had a better way to refer back
to those audio brainstorms which I sometimes record. One problem is that the
audio file is rarely "tight" in terms of signal-to-noise, which makes review
tedious. It would be nice if I could cheaply outsource that work to a
secretary type who would listen to my rantings and just return to me the
salient bits, eliminate the pauses or maybe just transcribe what I say. I've
looked into CastingWords but can't justify their prices (~$120 to transcribe a
90-minute recording, 2+ weeks ETA). I think there are strong opportunities for
service developers in this space.

------
nickcharlton
I personally use Things (<http://culturedcode.com>) with a simple "Projects"
project created to dump them in. (at least, for directly recording)

However, I also use a whiteboard to scribble stuff on and these can be a great
solution for presenting ideas, especially if you can add to them as you
present.

I would suggest Balsamiq Mockups too, especially for drawing up interfaces,
although you might find that using a "thinner" solution better for you.
(Mostly related to the size of the elements in Balsamiq.

~~~
dot
I've been using Things to keep track of ideas as well.

Actually, I've started using things for all kinds of notes and code snippets.
I love it.

------
grandalf
whiteboard + beer

~~~
weaksauce
A camera might be in order for some sort of record keeping. Though if too much
beer is involved then you might not want the record.

~~~
wallflower
We used this software when it was originally Pixid Whiteboard Photo to capture
some complex whiteboards.

The whiteboard photo software cleans up the glare/angle to present the
whiteboard as a 2-d flat drawing. You can download a free trial.

[http://www.polyvision.com/ProductSolutions/WhiteboardPhotoSo...](http://www.polyvision.com/ProductSolutions/WhiteboardPhotoSoftware/tabid/284/Default.aspx)

------
bbuffone
Hacker News? Seems like you are using it for that now.

------
krishna2
vim ~/ideas.txt

~~~
wlievens
cat ~/ideas.txt

thanks!

------
vaksel
Blank piece of paper and a pen.

------
keefe
I like Omnisio , nothing beats a screencast of a prototype

